# a wwyd



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Feel free to debate









Say you need to put two forward facing children in outboard positions with no top tether anchors.

Would you use, in these seating positions:

A) A Britax Wizard/Boulevard, with a nice deep shell and so-called TSIP?

or from Column B

B) A Sunshine Kids Radian65, with a shallow shell, no headwings, but impressive crash-testing results WITHOUT the use of a top tether?

I've all ready decided what to do but feel free to discuss this amongst yourselves


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Wow. you are such a geek.









Well...i'm assuming this is for like..one trip or something? In like, a car you don't own? Because the obvious answer is to have the damn anchors installed. LOL.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
Wow. you are such a geek.









Well...i'm assuming this is for like..one trip or something? In like, a car you don't own? Because the obvious answer is to have the damn anchors installed. LOL.









:










My first thought is- why not just get anchors installed?

-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

It depends on what kind of an accident you are expecting







: Seriously though, I would say the Radian. I have gone back and forth like 10 times, but that is my final answer


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

I think I'd pick the Radian too. Head excursion freaks me out though.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

Yeah, Radian here too if you can't get the anchors installed. Tell us what you decided!


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

It's actually in my car









Here's a third piece of information. It's the third row of an 05 Ford Freestar. It has a tether anchor in the middle seating position, where Bean the First usually sits. We're going to be transporting another two children and that's just the way the seats are going to puzzle. (Can't get additional tether anchors in that vehicle.)

The Ford Freestar doesn't get good impact ratings from the govt for the rear quarter. (No side impact airbags.)


----------



## LittlePeanut (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah I'm with the others... I'd opt for the one that tested well without top tethers (Radian65) sincethat's how you plan to use them. Did the dealer explain why they can't install additional anchors in those positions?

LP


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Most cars made after 2003 won't do it. It's a pain.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I would pay some $ if someone would install more TAs in my van too! What were people thinking when they made these vans, grrrr.

I'd go w/ the Radians too based on the statistics that you're going to need the top tether more than you'll need the side impact protection.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

Radians.
That sucks about the tethers, though! I installed them in my junky '93 wagon and you can't get them in a new van?!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

For this one trip, could you put the RF babies in the 3rd row and the FF kids in the 2nd row with TAs?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hottmama* 
Radians.
That sucks about the tethers, though! I installed them in my junky '93 wagon and you can't get them in a new van?!

Yeah, for some reason you can't get additional TAs installed in vehicles that meet the LATCH requirements (i.e. already have 3 TA).


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

What, because no one ever has more than 3 kids?







That sucks.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
For this one trip, could you put the RF babies in the 3rd row and the FF kids in the 2nd row with TAs?

I thought about it, and it would work if only one rearfacing baby had to go back there, but we have three rear facers. If I put two rear facers back there it would be damn hard to get them in and harnessed.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
I thought about it, and it would work if only one rearfacing baby had to go back there, but we have three rear facers. If I put two rear facers back there it would be damn hard to get them in and harnessed.

How about two rf with a ff in between where you have a top anchor?

-Angela


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
I thought about it, and it would work if only one rearfacing baby had to go back there, but we have three rear facers. If I put two rear facers back there it would be damn hard to get them in and harnessed.

Nope, I bet whoever the lucky ff child would be would be thrilled to have the chance to climb over all the carseats and under seats to get in.







Loading the kids through the back isn't too hard, but I would take the headrests off.


----------



## soygurl (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm gonna be the lone stand out and go with the BVs... There's something about side impacts that have always really freaked me out!















And I KNOW how important tethers are, but I can't help thinking about all the people with older cars and no tether anchors... (the ones who don't know/don't care about getting tethers installed). Oh and I like playing devil's advocate!







:


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Ok, SOMEHOW I'm out of the loop. Show me the data comparing the Radian and the BV. Are there numbers besided RAW head excursion numbers we're talking here?


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

There is no raw data, which is why this is a "WWYD" situation. We know that the Radian performed well, but unfortunately there is no data from Britax to compare it to.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

oh i would definately put the rear-facers in the back row. i have done that in 3 different cars and it has been pretty easy to buckle them up from the hatch/trunk.

i also would use the blvd over the radians. it's emotional i guess, but i would feel like my kids were better off with the tsip than with the possible reduced head excursion.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Well then. Assuming both install equally well in your vehicle I'd go the BV every time. I'm biased like that though.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
I thought about it, and it would work if only one rearfacing baby had to go back there, but we have three rear facers. If I put two rear facers back there it would be damn hard to get them in and harnessed.

i love you, but as someone who spent the last 5 months putting her infant in through the hatchback to a fricken 2-door metro, you get no sympathy, LOL


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
i love you, but as someone who spent the last 5 months putting her infant in through the hatchback to a fricken 2-door metro, you get no sympathy, LOL



















But I'm lazy!


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

so...whadidga do?


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

It's now officially a moot point since DD is rearfacing again


----------



## soygurl (Jan 28, 2006)

Hahah... But you still HAVE to tell us what you had decided on!!!


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Well, I originally was going to go with the Britaxes. But after reading here I changed my mind


----------

